

Ask HN: Frontend vs Backend learning - shire

I might be getting the two confused but recently I was offered an opportunity to take either Python or Javascript training program and I&#x27;m deciding on which is better for me at the moment to get into web development. I always hear Frontend is much harder than Backend?.<p>As far as I see it Python is Backend and Javascript deals with Frontend stuff related to HTML and CSS.<p>If given this opportunity to study the either Python or Javascript I&#x27;m curious what do the wonderful HN community choose and why based on your answer.<p>IMO I like both and wouldn&#x27;t mind learning either one at the program but I have to choose one so help me decide thanks.
======
gdubs
Looking at some of your earlier submissions here, it seems like you already
have an interest in Python -- why not go with that? It's a powerful language.

